# Curiosità su un utente.



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

*Curiosità su un utente.*

Ogni tanto nominate Chen ma chi è? Ho intuito che è un utente, ma non lo vedo mai in linea, e poi perchè è così "gettonato"?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Dicesi Chen da Chensamurai un utente che apparve cosa...un paio di anni fa? All'inizio era uno svitato come tutti (raccontava di farsi in contemporanea dozzine di donne), poi con il tempo si è costruito un personaggio: psicanalista, fisico scultoreo, cultore di arti marziali a livello mondiale, gran puttaniere, erede di famiglia miliardaria, vacanze a New York, etc. etc.

Solo che era tutto falso...sembra facesse parte di un "progetto"....!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ogni tanto nominate Chen ma chi è? Ho intuito che è un utente, ma non lo vedo mai in linea, e poi perchè è così "gettonato"?



Vai sulla lista utenti e visualizza il suo nick, potrai leggere tutte le discussioni aperte da lui, capirai perché è cosi gettonato.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

*Vere*







Verena67 ha detto:


> Dicesi Chen da Chensamurai un utente che apparve cosa...un paio di anni fa? All'inizio era uno svitato come tutti (raccontava di farsi in contemporanea dozzine di donne), poi con il tempo si è costruito un personaggio: psicanalista, fisico scultoreo, cultore di arti marziali a livello mondiale, gran puttaniere, erede di famiglia miliardaria, vacanze a New York, etc. etc.
> 
> Solo che era tutto falso...sembra facesse parte di un "progetto"....!


 
tutto _falso_?


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dicesi Chen da Chensamurai un utente che apparve cosa...un paio di anni fa? All'inizio era uno svitato come tutti (raccontava di farsi in contemporanea dozzine di donne), poi con il tempo si è costruito un personaggio: psicanalista, fisico scultoreo, cultore di arti marziali a livello mondiale, gran puttaniere, erede di famiglia miliardaria, vacanze a New York, etc. etc.
> 
> Solo che era tutto falso...sembra facesse parte di un "progetto"....!


...mi mancano tanto le sigarette fumate qui, davanti al pc, quando m'innervosivo a leggere i suoi interventi scritti in modo troppo complicato per me...
...sarà per sempre nei nostri cuori...
Airforever


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi mancano tanto le sigarette fumate qui, davanti al pc, quando m'innervosivo a leggere i suoi interventi scritti in modo troppo complicato per me...
> ...sarà per sempre nei nostri cuori...
> Airforever



E quando correggeva gli errori.....


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Ottobre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> E quando correggeva gli errori.....


Giusto Fabrizio, giusto...mi sono scordato di quella sua caratteristica. Però era un ganzo, indipendentemente dalle simpatie-antipatie che mostravamo in lui.
Senza di lui, il forum è muto.
Marco


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

wow dev'essere spassissimo! Che fine ha fatto? E' stato cacciato?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusto Fabrizio, giusto...mi sono scordato di quella sua caratteristica. Però era un ganzo, indipendentemente dalle simpatie-antipatie che mostravamo in lui.
> Senza di lui, il forum è muto.
> Marco



Che fosse un ganzo è indubitabile, ma non mi ha mai convinto del tutto, non so di preciso ma io ci sentivo una nota stonata in quel che scriveva....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> wow dev'essere spassissimo! Che fine ha fatto? E' stato cacciato?


E' sparito senza lasciare traccia.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusto Fabrizio, giusto...mi sono scordato di quella sua caratteristica. Però era un ganzo, indipendentemente dalle simpatie-antipatie che mostravamo in lui.
> *Senza di lui, il forum è muto.*
> Marco


Rispetto tutte le opinioni....ma non direi!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Che fosse un ganzo è indubitabile, ma non mi ha mai convinto del tutto, non so di preciso ma io ci sentivo una nota stonata in quel che scriveva....


tipo "pezzente, tua madre viene a pulire i cessi a casa mia...hi...hi...hi..."?
si, anche io


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tipo "pezzente, tua madre viene a pulire i cessi a casa mia...hi...hi...hi..."?
> si, anche io









Ho letto un post intitolato "voglio bruja"


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusto Fabrizio, giusto...mi sono scordato di quella sua caratteristica. Però era un ganzo, indipendentemente dalle simpatie-antipatie che mostravamo in lui.
> *Senza di lui, il forum è muto.*
> Marco


questo è leggermente offensivo e irrispettoso nei riguardi (non miei che cazzeggio più che altro e un pensiero articolato-e forse nemmeno interessante-lo faccio ogni 100 post) di chi sta qui tutti i giorni e cerca di dare un senso a quello che scrive...
mah!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ho letto un post intitolato "voglio bruja"


*senza polemica*...la cosa divertente dov'è?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tipo "pezzente, tua madre viene a pulire i cessi a casa mia...hi...hi...hi..."?
> si, anche io

















No Ale quelle frasi non le prendevo neanche in considerazione, per quelle cose l'avrei bannato a vita


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> *senza polemica*...la cosa divertente dov'è?



mi fa ridere perchè è completamente fuso!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No Ale*,* quelle frasi non le prendevo neanche in considerazione. *P*er quelle cose l'avrei bannato a vita


ignorante, impara ad usare la punteggiatura_...hi__...hi_._...hi_...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mi fa ridere perchè è completamente fuso!!!


ah, ok....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mi fa ridere perchè è completamente fuso!!!



Ripeto era un personaggio,  ma alcune sue affermazioni erano da


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questo è leggermente offensivo e irrispettoso nei riguardi (non miei che cazzeggio più che altro e un pensiero articolato-e forse nemmeno interessante-lo faccio ogni 100 post) di chi sta qui tutti i giorni e cerca di dare un senso a quello che scrive...
> mah!


...osteria, è vero che esistono le faccine...ed io non le ho utilizzate, ma stavo solo ironizzando.





  venia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




M.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

muto?!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...osteria, è vero che esistono le faccine...ed io non le ho utilizzate, ma stavo solo ironizzando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok...la me scusi....


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> muto?!!!!


sordo no?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ignorante, impara ad usare la punteggiatura_...hi__...hi_._...hi_...



Arggggggggg


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...osteria, è vero che esistono le faccine...ed io non le ho utilizzate, ma stavo solo ironizzando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vieni qui che ti sego quello orecchie...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sordo no?


e cieco...ammenne..


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vieni qui che ti sego quello orecchie...


io tapperei prima il buco....


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e cieco...ammenne..


anche un po' zoppo però....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io tapperei prima il buco....


 

scemo!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche un po' zoppo però....


beh,,certo...

e magari puzzulente...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> scemo!


nell'ordine:
1)rompichez
2)cafonte
3)scemo
ma quanto sei innamorata di me?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh,,certo...
> 
> e magari puzzulente...


ma se tappi...


----------



## Old belledejour (19 Ottobre 2008)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ripeto era un personaggio,  ma alcune sue affermazioni erano da


Un po' di tempo fa scrivevo su un sito, avevo un diario online. Prima dell'avvento dei blog, poi vabbe fu chiuso. 
Ricordo che ogni tanto c'erano dei personaggi assurdi, apparivano dal nulla e creavano dei veri e propri personaggi, da un lato era anche piacevole leggerli ma poi cominciavano ad offendere e non si sopportavano.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

*VISTO CHE QUI SI CHIEDE DEGLI UTENTI....*

forse mi sn persa qualche cosa, ma mailea che ine ha fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> forse mi sn persa qualche cosa, ma mailea che ine ha fatto?


anche fischietto è sparito


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche fischietto è sparito


con tutto il rispetto per fischietto, il peso di mailea è ben altro...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> con tutto il rispetto per fischietto, il peso di mailea è ben altro...


che c'entra??
a me era simpatico.
Mailea ho idea che legga e non scriva


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che c'entra??
> a me era simpatico.
> Mailea ho idea che legga e non scriva


 

ciao bellissima....fischiettino è simpatico
resterà sempre nei nostri cuori


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tutto _falso_?



no, che fosse molesto era vero!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao bellissima....fischiettino è simpatico
> resterà sempre nei nostri cuori


ciao emma!!ho fame... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sono rabbiosa
ho divorato erba schifosa
un pranzo idiota
la pancia è vuota


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che c'entra??
> a me era simpatico.
> Mailea ho idea che legga e non scriva


sisi, ma mailea era uno spasso autentico..fischietto non so...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rispetto tutte le opinioni....ma non direi!


già, concordo!!

E noi chi siamo, i figli della serva?!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao emma!!ho fame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ocacchio! la pecora eri tu e disperata ha usato un'allegoria?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già, concordo!!
> 
> E noi chi siamo, i figli della serva?!


tu direi la pdrona dei figli della serva, ad occhio e croce...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu direi la pdrona dei figli della serva, ad occhio e croce...


me lo disse un fidanzato che ero di razza padrona


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, che fosse molesto era vero!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> me lo disse un fidanzato che ero di razza padrona


un altro sociopatico...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ciao emma!!ho fame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io linguine con l'aragosta e ho vomitato tutto
anche la cena di ieri sera....


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> un altro sociopatico...


no, questo standard!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io linguine con l'aragosta e ho vomitato tutto
> anche la cena di ieri sera....


non stai bene?!?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no, questo standard!


guarda che lo std è la sociopatia...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non stai bene?!?


 penso proprio di no....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io linguine con l'aragosta e ho vomitato tutto
> anche la cena di ieri sera....


oh madonnina santa!! come mai??
poi vomitare l'aragosta è un sacrilegio!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io linguine con l'aragosta e ho vomitato tutto
> anche la cena di ieri sera....


mi spiace tesoruzzo....non vorrei ripetermi..sai già....
abbraccio..


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Virus?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh madonnina santa!! come mai??
> poi vomitare l'aragosta è un sacrilegio!!


 non lo dire a me....non è per fare la snob...ma ci vado matta....era buonissima, cucinata con i pomodorini del vesuvio ....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Virus?


 malessere fisico generale; raffreddata, bruciore agli occhi e ossa spezzate....pressione 60/95....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi spiace tesoruzzo....non vorrei ripetermi..sai già....
> abbraccio..


 sto somatizzando....credi che nn lo sappia?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sto somatizzando....credi che nn lo sappia?


poni rimedio..lo so benissimo che lo sai....
...ma siccome so' rompichez...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> poni rimedio..lo so benissimo che lo sai....
> ...ma siccome so' rompichez...


 non sei per niente rompichez....un amico che si preoccupa


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sei per niente rompichez....un amico che si preoccupa


si, amico rompichez....


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> malessere fisico generale; raffreddata, bruciore agli occhi e ossa spezzate....pressione 60/95....


influenza, pare!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> influenza, pare!


 è il tempo vere....fa un caldo bestia di giorno, è umido e la sera rinfresca.....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

io stasera avevo 146/79 di pressione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




prima avevo sempre alta la minima ora la massima..


----------



## Verena67 (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è il tempo vere....fa un caldo bestia di giorno, è umido e la sera rinfresca.....


è vero, so di un sacco di gente che si è ammalata!

Mi raccomando, riguardati! spero tu guarisca presto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io stasera avevo 146/79 di pressione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meglio alta la massima che la minima asu...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> meglio alta la massima che la minima asu...


sì, lo so.
Ma sto prendendo una medicina perchè da agosto l'avevo sempre altissima


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è vero, so di un sacco di gente che si è ammalata!
> 
> Mi raccomando, riguardati! spero tu guarisca presto...


 le mamme di bimbi con meno di 2 anni NON possono essere malate...non lo sapevi?
beh....mi prendo un po' di latte col nesquik e mi butto sotto le coperte...buona notte bimbi belli....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> le mamme di bimbi con meno di 2 anni NON possono essere malate...non lo sapevi?
> beh....mi prendo un po' di latte col nesquik e mi butto sotto le coperte...buona notte bimbi belli....


tu e brugola siete le uniche sopra i 13 anni che bevono ancora latte e nesquik 

	
	
		
		
	


	









bacio,e riguardati!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

vado anch'io.
Notte a tutti


----------



## Old oscar (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> meglio alta la massima che la minima asu...


dicono che fare l'amore abbassa la pressione, ma bisogna farlo in modo rilassato.
Se lo si fa in modo assennato, produce l'affetto contrario


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vado anch'io.
> Notte a tutti


NOTTE ASU...


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> dicono che fare l'amore abbassa la pressione, ma bisogna farlo in modo rilassato.
> Se lo si fa in modo assennato, produce l'affetto contrario


certo, produce un bell'*A*ffetto...
comunque hai ragione...ASU, facciamo l'amore che ti si abbassa la pressione!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> certo, produce un bell'*A*ffetto...
> comunque hai ragione...ASU, facciamo l'amore che ti si abbassa la pressione!


me voilà..


----------



## Old Italia1 (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> me voilà..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu e brugola siete le uniche sopra i 13 anni che bevono ancora latte e nesquik
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 è l'unico vizio che davvero ho...posso digiunare un giorno intero ma la sera non me lo toglie nessuno....o quello o del buon sesso....
sto consumando tanto latte ultimamente, inutile specificare....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

_col sapor del cioccolato
rende il non trombare più tollerato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è l'unico vizio che davvero ho...posso digiunare un giorno intero ma la sera non me lo toglie nessuno....o quello o del buon sesso....
> sto consumando tanto latte ultimamente, inutile specificare....


sabato il ganzo me ne ha comprata una confezione gigante!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sabato il ganzo me ne ha comprata una confezione gigante!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

ricotta romana nesquik cointreau e zucchero a velo....


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sabato il ganzo me ne ha comprata una confezione gigante!!


una confezione di nesquik gigante..
cosa mi vuoi dire??


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una confezione di nesquik gigante..
> cosa mi vuoi dire??


bella come una madonna..
la callas...
il nesquik gigante...
questi sono segnali inequivocabili


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bella come una madonna..
> la callas...
> il nesquik gigante...
> questi sono segnali inequivocabili


vuoi un consiglio spassionato?
buttati sul nesquik


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio spassionato?
> buttati sul nesquik


 lui non tradisce mai e soddisfa sempre.....


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio spassionato?
> buttati sul nesquik


io e il mio mestolino d'oro stiamo bene insieme


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bella come una madonna..
> la callas...
> il nesquik gigante...
> questi sono segnali inequivocabili


Ma ...ma...ma....allora.... è ammmorreeeeee !!!


----------



## brugola (20 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma ...ma...ma....allora.... è ammmorreeeeee !!!


 
prova d'amore: sabato mattina è andato a farmi la spesona, me l'ha pagata, portata insieme a sigarette e cartine, giocata al lotto dei miei numeri...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Non so se qualcuno ha fatto caso, riguardo a Mailea:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/member.php?u=148


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno ha fatto caso, riguardo a Mailea:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/member.php?u=148


 sinceramente, proprio perchè ho visto questo, ho domandato...ma in che senso escluso, se si può sapere?


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

avra' chiesto di essere cancellata/esclusa dal forum.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> avra' chiesto di essere cancellata/esclusa dal forum.


 ok. Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non so se qualcuno ha fatto caso, riguardo a Mailea:
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/member.php?u=148


 Sono sconcertata


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono sconcertata


Mah ... avra' avuto le sue buoni ragioni.


----------



## Old geisha (20 Ottobre 2008)

ma quando hanno fatto pulizie non avevano detto che gli esclusi erano quelli fermi da un po'?????? e che rimanevano tali sinchè non riaccedevano?
mah


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> ma quando hanno fatto pulizie non avevano detto che gli esclusi erano quelli fermi da un po'?????? e che rimanevano tali sinchè non riaccedevano?
> mah


Quelli che son stati esclusi per quel motivo (inattivi da oltre sei mesi o che non han mai postato nulla pur essendo iscritti da tempo) si, ma per riaccedere devono richiederlo.

Chi chiede di venir cancellato può aver scritto anche il giorno prima, è una libera scelta.


----------

